# Draw intricate decorative patterns on wood and proceed with carving patterns - P.2



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Let's go to part 2


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and another great piece !!

does each craftsman have his own tools ? or does the company provide everything.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> does each craftsman have his own tools ? or does the company provide everything.


Each worker has their own tools. These tools have been with them for a long time


----------

